# not too fussy on 5th wheels



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

My one and only experience with a fifth wheel was in the one my mom bought after my father passed away. She decided that the great big house trailer was too much plus every time she went in she saw my father so she sold her trailer and lot and then bought the trailer and lot a couple lots down the street from the old lot.

Anyway, she was tying up the loose ends before winter so I went up with her to the site so she was not alone. It was one comedy of errors after another.

It was the first time I had seen the trailer and it was so cramped and everything seemed to be on top of everything. Because it was near winter, it was so darn cold and I can't stand sleeping in the cold.

She couldn't get the furnace working and I was no help. Then during the night, somehow the toilet overflowed and we had water every where.

I couldn't stop shaking and I knew it was cold when the dog got in my bed to keep warm and his teeth were chattering. 

That was one crummy few days. But sometimes when we think about it, we think about the dog being so cold and we just have to laugh.


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess it all depends on what you are used to. My sister got one and since it was a step up from her old beat up tent, she just loved it. She packed it up with they got it and leave everything inside so she doesn't have to take stuff everytime.

The other thing is they found a campground within an hour of their home and just leave it there so they can go on quick jaunts now and again.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I think its more preference than anything. I like the way a 5th wheel tows over a travel trailer. You don't have to worry about stabiliers and getting them adjusted, etc. You just lower the camper on the hitch and away you go. :way-to-go:


----------

